# What do you do when trick-or-treaters show up?



## Rich Koster (Oct 15, 2009)

What do you do when trick-or-treaters come knocking on your door?


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 15, 2009)

Put vegetables and dental floss in their candy bags!


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 15, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I burn them and eat them for dinner. Mu ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!



With the books or do you slow roast them over mesquite


----------



## matt01 (Oct 15, 2009)

turn out the light, and ignore the knocking...


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 15, 2009)

Give them contaminated candy to teach those heathens a lesson.

Or give them plain ol' candy and Bible tracts (_not_ cheesy KJV ones either).

Or have the outside lights off and ignore them.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 15, 2009)

Never has happened. I live out in the country. (and this is my second year where I am not at the home I grew up in or in public housing). 

But what would I do, probably invite them in, try to find something sweet to give them and tell them the gospel.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 15, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> But what would I do, probably invite them in, try to find something sweet to give them and tell them the gospel.



Hello little boy, I have candy inside. Come on in?


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 15, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



Even Hannibal Lechter would gag......


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Oct 15, 2009)

Give them candy...


----------



## matt01 (Oct 15, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Give them contaminated candy to teach those heathens a lesson.



Is it wrong to go around and ask for a treat?


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 15, 2009)

Dress up as Martin Luther. When kids come to your door, pull out a long scroll and begin reading the 95 theses. By around the 5th thesis, the kids will run away screaming. All your neighbors will see is kids running from your house screaming and they'll think you must have the scariest costume on the block.


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 15, 2009)

sans nom said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Give them contaminated candy to teach those heathens a lesson.
> ...



No, but the iniquitous crime of turning out the lights is UNpardonable!


----------



## snap_dragon (Oct 15, 2009)

*Dig deep*

I would probably go to my secret cache of expensive chocolate and give them the best stuff I had. The kid with the Batman outfit would get favoritism, of course.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 15, 2009)

Give them candy.


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 15, 2009)

I hayng dem! Den I keel dem! Den I keek dem in dee teeet!!


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 15, 2009)

...and I thought hiding behind the bushes and turning on the sprinkler was bad


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 15, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > But what would I do, probably invite them in, try to find something sweet to give them and tell them the gospel.
> ...



Yeah, around here, if they did come, they would be with their parents. They would have to be driven.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 15, 2009)

sans nom said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Give them contaminated candy to teach those heathens a lesson.
> ...



All of that has to do with appeasing evil spirits!!!?!1!


----------



## gene_mingo (Oct 15, 2009)

give them some candy, or maybe lots of candy. Depends on how well my kids did begging candy off the neighbors.


----------



## TimV (Oct 15, 2009)

I debated telling them about Ishtar, but then I turned 21, and since then I've given them candy and complemented their costumes. "Seek ye the peace of the city".


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 15, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> ...and I thought hiding behind the bushes and turning on the sprinkler was bad



lol! That would be funny!


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 15, 2009)

TimV said:


> I debated telling them about Ishtar, but then I turned 21, and since then I've given them candy and complemented their costumes. "Seek ye the peace of the city".



What would you do if you knew that they were pagans?


----------



## TimV (Oct 15, 2009)

Sneak some pork in with their candy.


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 15, 2009)

TimV said:


> Sneak some pork in with their candy.



Art Smass...


----------



## Edward (Oct 15, 2009)

I used to get anti-halloween tracts at the RTS bookstore and drop them in the candy. Now I just pass out candy.


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh, and simply because people used to be overzealous (ehem... TimV) doens't mean that you should react against it. Just a thought.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 15, 2009)

This year Ill be passing out Gospel Tracts along with candy...


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 15, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



I'm gagging just looking at your T.D. Jakes avatar. What's wrong. Couldn't you find Benny Hinn or Paul Crouch?


----------



## jandrusk (Oct 15, 2009)

How about when they say, "Trick or Treat", you say, "Turn or Burn?". If they say turn, you invite them in and share the gospel. If they say burn, slip the picture below into their bag and maybe they'll change their mind for next year.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 15, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



All good things to those who wait

My Reformation day celebration will include deleting the rotation of avatars of those who could .....use a little reformation.


----------



## jandrusk (Oct 15, 2009)

Why stop at Hinn? Might as well find a picture of Jacob Arminius and use that.


----------



## Jon Peters (Oct 15, 2009)

Give them candy.

If you're home, you ought to answer the door.


----------



## calgal (Oct 15, 2009)

Give them candy and compliment their costumes. Not the crummy candy either.


----------



## jandrusk (Oct 15, 2009)

What if they are dressed up as the devil? Should you still compliment them?


----------



## Berean (Oct 15, 2009)

My wife answers the door with the candy while I stand in the shadows with the gun.


----------



## WarrenInSC (Oct 15, 2009)

Give them a small bag of candy with one of those fake dollar bills from "Way of the Master" inside.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 15, 2009)

jandrusk said:


> What if they are dressed up as the devil? Should you still compliment them?



What does the devil look like?


----------



## historyb (Oct 15, 2009)

Edward said:


> I used to get anti-halloween tracts at the RTS bookstore and drop them in the candy. Now I just pass out candy.


I did that one year I had scant few the next, now I just hand out candy.


----------



## Idelette (Oct 15, 2009)

We never got any trick-or-treaters at my old house, but I may get some at my new home. I decided that I'm going to pass out Chapel Library tracts if anyone does come, and I may or may not include some fall treat with it. If any of the parents come along, I will try to engage them in some conversation and see if there are any opportunities to share the gospel. I only see "Halloween" as an opportunity to share Christ...so I will try to take that opportunity!


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 15, 2009)

jandrusk said:


> Why stop at Hinn? Might as well find a picture of Jacob Arminius and use that.



I'll leave you with this to help draw you forward.......

-----Added 10/15/2009 at 07:48:33 EST-----



XBlackWaterX said:


> jandrusk said:
> 
> 
> > What if they are dressed up as the devil? Should you still compliment them?
> ...



An old guy in a robe with a fish miter hat???


----------



## CatherineL (Oct 15, 2009)

Tracts without candy? No! Gotta sweeten it up a little! I'll have to check out those Way of the Master dollar bills, we're almost out of the tracts we usually give out (taped to the *good* candy!).

I leave a bowl of tootsie pops out for the kids who come while we're out with our kids trick-or-treating.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 15, 2009)

If we're home (varies from year to year, depending on the day of the week), we give candy with an invitation to church taped to it. The littlest kids get compliments.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 15, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> jandrusk said:
> 
> 
> > Why stop at Hinn? Might as well find a picture of Jacob Arminius and use that.
> ...



Possibly.


----------



## jason d (Oct 16, 2009)

in the midst of our Reformation Parties we pause for the trick-o-treaters and hand out gospel tracts with candy, lots of good, teeth-rotting candy that iS!


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 16, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> Give them candy.
> 
> If you're home, you ought to answer the door.



Why? If I'm home must I also answer my phone every time it rings? Is there an obligation to answer the door when anyone knocks? If one doesn't wish to participate then I don't see any reason that he should feel an obligation to allow his evening to be interrupted.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 16, 2009)

What's halloween? 

You guys have it good there with it being only a single day/night. Over here it's celebrated an entire month. Not exactly halloween, but something along those lines.


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 16, 2009)

*Opens door for knocking kids*

Kids: "Trick or treat!!!"

Me: "Is that a question or a statement?"

Kids (confused): "Uhhh, a question?"

Me: "Then the answer is Trick!! Muahahahaha"

*Closes door*


----------



## Webservant (Oct 16, 2009)

We give them candy, though we have never allowed our kids to do this. When asked why, I simply explained that we tell them all their lives that they shouldn't take candy from strangers, and then we're supposed to let them do it once a year? 

I do let my kids dress up in non-supernatural costumes (they all did this for play even if it wasn't Halloween so I don't see the difference) and they get to give out the candy when kids knock. Their Mom will then take them to Grandma's and the 2 neighbors on our street that we are friends with and they knock on THOSE doors and beg for candy.


----------



## Dao (Oct 16, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> sans nom said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...



The spirits demand to come into your house to keep warm by the fire. You negotiate with them and leave foods outside the door and let it rot into the spirit world for them to feed off. Contaminated candy would vapor into netherworld better than fresh ones.
If you do neither, they will turn you house into a haunted house. You better give them candy or you're screwed. Give em a treat so they won't give you a trick. The real trick is to haunt you in your house. You don't want that , do you? Being a Christian, the devil will try to haunt my house anyway, anytime.
By the way, Put a pumpkin outside you door so the Satanist won't kidnap your children if they happen to be nearby.

-----Added 10/16/2009 at 08:52:48 EST-----



XBlackWaterX said:


> jandrusk said:
> 
> 
> > What if they are dressed up as the devil? Should you still compliment them?
> ...



He looks like the most handsome male model on the front cover of People magazines. Don't be fooled since his heart is full of horrors.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 16, 2009)

Give them some candy. All they want is the candy, which is why I'm going to take my children to Wal-Mart the day after Halloween and buy them all the 75% off candy they want.


----------



## Dao (Oct 16, 2009)

sans nom said:


> turn out the light, and ignore the knocking...


Oh! dear
Why hide in fear. 
The devil will get you 
when he is near. 
It's your light 
and your right.

-----Added 10/16/2009 at 09:06:37 EST-----

I lost my retail job due to folks stopped buying during last Christmas. If you stop buying candy and spooky goodies, you'll put the candy makers, stores, advertising out of business and many more will lose thier jobs. G R E E D is the new tool from Satan. Satan won again through greed. Satan wants everyone to lose. either way, you lose. What are you going to do? Call Ghostbusters? I'll dress as a Ghostbusters and hose them off.

-----Added 10/16/2009 at 09:11:14 EST-----



In His Grip said:


> . . .I only see "Halloween" as an opportunity to share Christ...so I will try to take that opportunity! . . .



ummmmm Maybe it was put there for us, Christians to battle

-----Added 10/16/2009 at 09:13:41 EST-----



toddpedlar said:


> . . .Why? If I'm home must I also answer my phone every time it rings? Is there an obligation to answer the door when anyone knocks? . . .



Teletreaters


----------



## Fly Caster (Oct 16, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> What do you do when trick-or-treaters come knocking on your door?



The living room wall beside my front door is well-splattered from all those ink bottles thrown at the devil.


----------



## Tripel (Oct 16, 2009)

I give them candy.


----------



## JDKetterman (Oct 16, 2009)

If I haven't eaten all the candy with my wife already, I usually open the door and give them some candy.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Oct 16, 2009)

Our son (now 25)'s birthday is October 31, so we used to avoid the issue and take the family and invite everyone we knew to the nearby mall food court for a birthday celebration. That worked until one year when some guy in a monster costume crashed our little party and scared all the little kids. That and by the time my son was 10 or 12 he decided he wanted a birthday party at home like his brothers instead of going to the mall.

After that, we would try turning out the front porch light and putting blankets over all the windows to make it look like we weren't home. I also hung a big sign on the front door that said "We do not observe Halloween." But people started going out earlier and earlier, until they'd end up coming to our house before I got home from work and could cover the windows and put the sign up. We'd try to explain to them why we don't observe Halloween, but it was awkward. Eventually we resorted to keeping some candy on hand for those who couldn't or wouldn't get the message.

But since moving eight years ago, we haven't had a single trick-or-treater. Not one. Parents these days take their children door to door instead of letting them go out by themsevles like when I was a kid, and only go to people they know. And while we're not in a remote location and we do know our neighbors, we're a good block or more away from any children of trick-or-treating age and none of the parents of those children know us. So, eight years, not a one.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 16, 2009)

After the verbal abuse and assault on our property we endured last year, we will be out on 31/10 and will not return home until late in the evening. We will leave our house in total darkness and block up the letter-box.

The police came around after many complaints from frightened residents, but too late. Here, Halloween is just an excuse for yobbish behaviour.

I love this marvellous society that secular humanism has created.


----------



## Albatross (Oct 16, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> The littlest kids get compliments.



Trick or treat is an exchange......you dress up in some worthwhile costume and I give you candy for it. Usually, the older the kid, the less work they put into their costume. "Worthwhile" is lost on most high-schoolers.


----------



## Dao (Oct 16, 2009)

Mark Hettler said:


> . . . But people started going out earlier and earlier, . . .



Some trick or treaters come to your house a day or two early. How annoying. Can't tell from a burglar or a tricker


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 16, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> What do you do when trick-or-treaters come knocking on your door?



Give them a KJV only New Testament, drop a Chick Tract in their bag, point them to the closet Harvest Festival at the local 1611 KJV Only, Seperated, Independent, Fundamental, and Premillennial Church. 

Before they leave my steps I ask them to repeat this prayer after me...


----------



## Jim Peet (Oct 16, 2009)

*We give 'em candy*

While I think Halloween is a completely stupid "holiday", we pass out candy until 8:00 p.m. and then turn off the porch light.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 16, 2009)

Jim Peet said:


> While I think Halloween is a completely stupid "holiday", we pass out candy until 8:00 p.m. and then turn off the porch light.



I always felt it anti-climactic. We spent all this time preparing decorations and getting costumes, then we'd go to school all day, come home and leave the house at 6:00 and be back by 8:00 with a bag of candy. All that build-up for two hours. Not like the (at the very least) day-long (and usually 2-3 days-long) feasts of Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2009)

candy & compliments on the outfit.

I actualy know my neighbors & share the gospel with them. (Several have started attending church). So I would never go all fundy on them, and act like I was in a cult. My objective is to "befriend" them, not become "that weirdo religious nut" in number 24.

But then that's just me. I'm kinda kooky about that whole love your neighbor thing!


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 16, 2009)

Dao said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > sans nom said:
> ...



 It's worse than I thought. In that case I'm going to keep a squirt bottle filled with holy water by my door. (Of course, I don't have holy water but I'm sure Windex work just as well. Just shoot for the eyes!)


----------



## Augusta (Oct 16, 2009)

It varies. Thankfully we don't get many. Sometimes we are gone to a Reformation presentation at our church which consists of a history of what happened done by Professor Dennison. If we are home we will give candy because it is usually just our neighbors kids who we know.

If we don't have any candy we hide in the back living room with all the lights off and don't answer the door.


----------



## moselle (Oct 16, 2009)

If you're my mother-in-law, a sandwich baggie of chicken salad left over from a church pot-luck. ("Well, I couldn't send them away empty-handed now, could I?")


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 16, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do when trick-or-treaters come knocking on your door?
> ...



 However, you forgot the piano playing softly in the background...2 points off.


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 16, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> What do you do when trick-or-treaters come knocking on your door?



I hayng dem! Den I keel dem! Den I keek dem in dee teeet!!


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 16, 2009)

christusregnat said:


> rich koster said:
> 
> 
> > what do you do when trick-or-treaters come knocking on your door?
> ...



lol!


----------



## reformed trucker (Oct 16, 2009)

When they say "trick or treat" I gleefully retort "TREAT!" and jack their bag of candy.








Kidding.


----------



## Dao (Oct 16, 2009)

moselle said:


> If you're my mother-in-law, a sandwich baggie of chicken salad left over from a church pot-luck. ("Well, I couldn't send them away empty-handed now, could I?")



In the Celtic days, they leave a bowl of food by the front door and let it rot. More rot, the better. If the kids want ~ REAL~ halloween, tell them to help themselves of rotten food like the Demon spirits do each year for thousands of years. Mail me some of your mother in law's chicken salad and I'll add it to my bowl. Don't worry about the molding. I wonder if it's a against the law to have a compost pile on the front porch on Oct 31st. Anyway, whats left will make great soil.


----------



## SueS (Oct 16, 2009)

In our 34 years of marriage we've had a total of less than 10 trick-or-treaters - it's been great! On the rare occasion when one has shown up we simply tell him that we don't "do" halloween.

We live so far out in the woods that in ten years we've only had two visits from JW's. It doesn't get much better than that!!


----------

